# Spec Ops PT secrets



## Deuce

Sorry Sine, I had to post this so all the other guys know how it's done. I know this is highly classified info but, "one team" yah know..

The Ranger Up Workout Video | Rhino Den - Military Stories, MMA News, Army, Air Force, Navy, Marines

Guys and gals, once you become finely tuned machines, use your powers justly...

---------- Post added at 10:41 ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 ----------

Also some high speed, low drag ninja type takedowns. Learn these and become super cool special forces type warriors.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0nHgkrqHuU&feature=related"]YouTube - Tim Kennedy and Jon Walsh teach Special Ops MMA[/nomedia]

Again people, use your newly found powers justly...


----------



## flintlockglock

I do not have bulge in shorts, is this work out program right for me?


----------



## Guest

As soon as I stop liking women, I will try Ranger Up. Hahahahah


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

flintlockglock said:


> I do not have bulge in shorts, is this work out program right for me?


You miss the point...after you RANGER UP you WILL have a huge bulge. AS an added benefit you will give any Marines you know the hero they need.


----------

